# Bunk Bed Ladder brackets



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

Can anybody help please.

When we make the double bed up in the lounge we cannot fix the ladder to the luton bunk.

What I want to do is put another couple of ladder brackets on the left hand side of the bunk so the ladder is secured when the extra bed down.

Anybody know where I can get these from?

Thanks
Alan


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I'd try O'Leary's first:

http://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/html/contact_us.html

Also CAK Tanks:

http://www.caktanks.co.uk/CAK - Products 2008.htm

and then one of the Fiamma dealers- AgentFiamma for example.

G


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

Grizzly said:


> I'd try O'Leary's first:
> 
> http://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/html/contact_us.html
> 
> ...


Thanks Grizzly. I've just phoned O'Leary's who haven't got any but did warn me of the differing sizes.

I've just emailed Cak Tanks

Cheers
Alan


----------

